
Ask HN: Remove Original Email from an Email Reply Text Body - jz_btt
I am using Python to clean up some email database. For each reply email, I want to remove the original email. I googled and found a few related links. Basically they suggest that there is no standard format except for using some diff parser. However, those posts were from a few years ago. Any new algorithms have come up recently?
Thanks, JZ
======
jz_btt
Any suggestion is greatly appreciated.

